# 2011 Tarmac Elite Apex vs 2012 TARMAC APEX MID COMPACT



## PKS123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Last week I bought a 2011 Tarmac Elite Apex at the LBS for $1599 and just saw a 2012 TARMAC APEX MID COMPACT at another LBS for $1699 on sale... There are a couple differences (brakes, wheelset) What do you guys think? Here are the links:

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO the differences are very minor, but your 2011 has the edge so the 2012 doesn't warrant the extra $100. 

Ya done good, so stop looking back and enjoy your bike.


----------

